# Product Photography-Floor Reflections?



## bradracino

I've found this to be a common thing in a lot of product photography... this light reflection of the object in the floor.  Is it really a semi-reflective surface that they're shooting on, or is it done in post processing?

I've added a couple pics to illustrate what I mean... the pennies one is a little harder to see, but you get the point.

Either way, could somehow tell me or point me in the direction  of how to accomplish this?  Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike

It's common to use plexiglass (or actual glass) over the white backdrop, to get this effect.


----------



## rlpate

acrylic works great for that effect but it all comes down to how you are lighting your subject.  you can go with a milk acrylic and just be careful with your background light I usually use a single key light with a foam core reflector.  you can also pull this off with clear acrylic as well which is nice because you can get no reflection or alot of reflection depending on how you direct your background light.  The milk acrylic is the easiest way to go and can be fun to mess around with.  hope that helped a little


----------



## hoyinsiu

sometimes shooting portrait would use the same effect


----------



## Conrad

I use acrylic. Need to be careful because it scratches easily.


----------



## photospherix

Take a look in the reflection. The wine spill is below the glass, that way the doggie doesn't mess up the spill:lmao:

I use glass or cellophane, the cellophane keeps from making the dreaded double reflection. It only works on non moving objects though.


----------



## UUilliam

photospherix said:


> Take a look in the reflection. The wine spill is below the glass, that way the doggie doesn't mess up the spill:lmao:
> 
> I use glass or cellophane, the cellophane keeps from making the dreaded double reflection. It only works on non moving objects though.


Good eye


----------



## CygnusStudios

I use tile board. Highly reflective and semi resistant to scratching.


----------



## Moonb007

Great thread, I always thought that was done post processing...but makes sense.


----------



## KmH

CygnusStudios said:


> I use tile board. Highly reflective and semi resistant to scratching.


+1  in 4x8 sheets from the hardware store. At least 2 sheets, put the rear edge of the front sheet on top of the front edge of the rear sheet (slight overlap) so you don't have to photoshop an edge that shows.


----------



## JillJ

So would a photo like this be done the same way with a reflective surface, or is it on a light table? We've been trying to take pics like this, even without the reflective floor - using white poster board in a light box but they just seem to come out flat and grayish yellow. Any ideas?






Thanks,
JJ


----------



## photospherix

If you want a reflection but you want it muted. Another option is to use a piece of frosted plexiglass. This way it still has  little shine, but not a full reflection. Another place I use this option is when i still want a shadow, but I want the background all gone. It helps to bring out the shadow.


----------



## Dwig

bradracino said:


> ... Is it really a semi-reflective surface that they're shooting on, or is it done in post processing?...



Yes.

Its done both ways. Shooting it as part of the original image requires skill and control. Adding it in PP requires less skill, but it likely to get your work posted on this site:

PhotoshopDisasters
check out the reflection of the purple box in this post:
PhotoshopDisasters: Adobe: Wet Floors Are Dangerous

BTW, one way of eliminating, or at least obscuring, the dreaded second reflection when using glass or plastic with a distinct thickness is to treat the lower surface with a dulling spray. The other way is to use an opaque plastic.


----------



## ::trainwreck::

Dwig said:


> bradracino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Is it really a semi-reflective surface that they're shooting on, or is it done in post processing?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Its done both ways. Shooting it as part of the original image requires skill and control. Adding it in PP requires less skill, but it likely to get your work posted on this site:
> 
> PhotoshopDisasters
> check out the reflection of the purple box in this post:
> PhotoshopDisasters: Adobe: Wet Floors Are Dangerous
> 
> BTW, one way of eliminating, or at least obscuring, the dreaded second reflection when using glass or plastic with a distinct thickness is to treat the lower surface with a dulling spray. The other way is to use an opaque plastic.
Click to expand...


it's amazing some of the things you miss when you aren't looking


----------

